# Contrat pour septembre 23



## caroline99 (21 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour
Je viens d'être contactée pour un contrat commençant début septembre 23.
Pour cette période  j'ai un doute sur mes disponibilités, a savoir que j'ai peut-être une petite qui rentrera à l'école
(elle aura  32 mois) mais pas sur et que j'ai une famille qui veut réserver un place en remplacement  de leur fils rentrant 
à l'école, petit problème de futur bébé n'est pas encore conçu et ne peut être  accueilli avant   novembre 23 en  se disant qu'ils se mettent au boulot  au plus vite .
J'ai donc un soucis majeur et incertain, que répondre à cette famille qui désire absolument  ma place . La famille du 2ème enfant  est prêt  à me payer   sept, octobre
voir novembre 23 en attente de la reprise boulot de la maman mais ....


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Octobre 2022)

Je dirais laissez la place à une collègue qui n'aura pas de contrat prévu ! ils vous veulent çà me fait toujours sourire cette phrase ! ma collègue aussi sa PE l'a voulait et total une chieuse de qui elle a dû démissionner pour la 1ère fois de sa carrière !!! et septembre 2023 c'est loin !!! à vous de voir nous ne sommes pas à votre place ...


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

C’est BEAUCOUP TROP TÔT. Vous allez avoir d’autres MEILLEURES propositions au niveau horaires etc

D’autre part, vous payez pour sept, oct, nov même si l’enfant n’est pas là … aux frais de la CAF ?


----------



## Nanou91 (21 Octobre 2022)

Ouais alors les bébés pas encore conçus..... à prendre avec des pincettes....

J'avais accueilli le petit M.
La maman m'a dit, on va essayer de mettre le 2° en route pour qu'il arrive à l'été prochain juste avant l'entrée en mater de M et ensuite vous auriez le 2°....
Sauf que ça s'est pas mis en route comme prévu.... Quand j'ai vu qu'en mars rien n'était "en route', j'ai dit à la maman : "donc je reprends un contrat pour sept car même si bébé 2 est mis en route en avril ou mai, le temps de la grossesse; de votre congés mater, de vos CP ça emmènera en sept de dans 1 an et demi....
Un an et demi plus tard toujours pas de bébé 2 en route....
Ça a pris 3 ans... Alors heureusement qu'entre temps j'ai pris d'autres contrats...


----------



## Sandrine2572 (21 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour

Difficile de réservé une place pour un bébé pas encore conçu , on ne sais pas ce qui peu se passer , longtemps avant de tomber enceinte , fausse couche , changement d avis des PE sur la reprise du travail ....

Perso je ne m engage pas avec une famille dont le bébé est même pas encore conçu je leur dit de me contacter au moment voulu voir si j ai des dispo


----------



## liline17 (21 Octobre 2022)

j'ai eu un appel hier pour septembre 2023, je lui ai dis que je ne prenais pas d'engagement si tôt, car elle comme moi pouvons avoir des changements, et que les PE qui ne veulent pas payer la pénalité, sont fréquents et très créatifs pour nous casser les pieds.
Un PE qui n'est pas raisonnable de vouloir réserver une place avant la conception de l'enfant, je dirai grande méfiance


----------



## bidulle (21 Octobre 2022)

hors de question de garder une place pour un bébé pas encore en route !

déjà quand ils vont se décider à la mettre en route ça peut prendre aussitôt comme dans 10 ans !

on m'a fait la même demande il y a plusieurs années puis les pe se sont séparés et ont déménager !


----------



## booboo (21 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, 
on ne peut pas réserver de place pour un hypothétique bébé.... 
Cela fait 4 fratries que j'accueille : j'ai eu le cas d'une maman qui voulait à nouveau me confier son enfant, elle m'a appelé dès que le test a été positif ! (je me demande si je n'ai pas été la première au courant lol). J'avais un départ de prévu, donc je lui ai dit que oui je pourrais accueillir son second.
Une autre maman par contre, m'a appelé pour son second, suite à une reprise de travail du jour au lendemain ; et bien je n'avais pas de place donc elle s'est adaptée à mes possibilités à moi (et a jonglé pendant 6 mois avec Mamie, baby sitter etc).

Donc, moi je lui dirais à cette maman, qu'elle pourra m'appeler si elle a besoin de moi dans le futur, et qu'on verra à ce moment là si c'est possible ; mais je ne m'empêche pas de travailler.


----------



## Nounousand02 (21 Octobre 2022)

Moi jai eu comme demande insolite est ce que je peut faire un bébé? Du genre si tu peut me le garder si tu a de la place sinon jen fais pas .mdr c fou quand meme


----------



## Catie6432 (21 Octobre 2022)

J'ai eu une maman dont j'ai accueilli 3 enfants, qui m'a demandé mes disponibilités pour "lancer" le 5eme enfant du couple. Je lui ai donné une dispo, à partir de ... 
Et bien je l'ai accueilli cet enfant. J'ai accepté un temps d'attente de 2 mois entre un départ d'enfant et l'arrivée en accueil de cet enfant. J'ai donc travaillé pour cette super famille dans tous les sens du terme pendant 8 ans en tout, pour l'accueil de leurs 3 derniers enfants. J'ai accepté cette demande car je connaissais bien cet employeur et que j'étais en confiance. Confiance jamais déçue !


----------



## assmatzam (21 Octobre 2022)

Si en septembre 2023 votre petite accueillie aura 32 mois cela veut dire qu'elle aura 3 ans en janvier 2024

Donc à moins qu'il prenne les enfants à 2 ans, et demi
Elle ne fera sa rentrée qu'en septembre 2024

Les enfants rentrent à l'école l'année de leur 3 ans


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Octobre 2022)

Catie6432 je pense que là c'est tout à fait différent ... vous connaissiez déjà vos PE donc rien à voir avec un futur PE qu'on ne connait pas et savoir si on peut lui faire confiance ou pas !!! là la postante a déjà des contrats donc elle n'est pas à attendre un "hypothétique" contrat qui ne se fera peut-être pas !!! mais je comprends qu'elle soit "flattée" que ce couple lui fasse confiance mais encore une fois çà me fait marrer ...


----------



## Catie6432 (21 Octobre 2022)

Angèle 1988, on peut décider de donner suite même si il y a beaucoup d'inconnus (le temps de débuter une grossesse, une grossesse qui se passe bien, une maman de 5 enfants à la naissance de l'enfant qui pourrait décider de prendre un congé parental, une séparation pourquoi pas, un déménagement ...). Connaître la personne permet la confiance, mais ce n'est en rien une garantie au fond. 
Dans notre profession, on est jamais sûr de rien.


----------



## caroline99 (21 Octobre 2022)

Effectivement je connais cette famille avec qui je m'entends très bien et avec qui les relations sont très fluides.
Je me dis que si pas enceinte fin décembre, je ne pourrais sans doute pas réserver la place, ce qui me gène  dans l'histoire
c'est d'être payée sans rien faire pendant 3/4 mois.


----------



## Griselda (21 Octobre 2022)

Pour moi beaucoup trop tôt pour s'engager fermement avec aucun des 2.
Ils patientent ou passent leur chemin.


----------



## Tatynou1 (21 Octobre 2022)

@caroline99 

pour que les PE touchent le CMG (pour pouvoir vous payer) il faut que l'enfant soit NÉ ..... ET que vous soyez déclarée ...


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Octobre 2022)

Idem bidule … vous aurez le 2eme … ils se sont séparés au 3 ans de la petite et ont divorcé


----------



## nanny mcfee (21 Octobre 2022)

mdr !!! je met aux abonnés absent direct lol c'est quoi cette demande sérieux?!!!!! attention aux gens qui sont proches ! dite "oui oui" comme le dessin animé "oui oui" mais sans engagement ni par oral ni par écrit et tenez vous en aux "oui oui" jusqu'au jour J" ou la maman est enceinte et perso pas moins des 3 mois comme à la crèche je crois et là je pourrais m'engagé.


----------



## nounoucat1 (22 Octobre 2022)

Pour ma part pas de signature d'engagement réciproque si longtemps à l'avance. La seule fois où en 18ans de métier j'ai rompu un engagement réciproque c'était de l'avoir signé trop de mois d'avance sans imaginer que ma situation personnelle ne permettrait pas de recevoir un petit bb correctement . Heureusement j'avais à faire a des parents compréhensifs .


----------



## Griselda (22 Octobre 2022)

Idem, la seule fois où le contrat s'est arrété au bout d'à peine 2 mois et demi et avec dès le début des demandes sans cesse de modifications dont je ne voulais pas et avais pourtant avertit que ça ne serait pas possible c'était un accord 8 mois avant. Pour moi pas d'engagement réciproque car je n'en n'ai jamais fait, si je bloque la place, je la bloque et si je me suis trompée et bien l'engagement ne va pas changer grand chose... bref...

Ensuite concernant la famille que tu connais déjà, bien sur il semble plus confortable pour toi de continuer avec eux que tu connais. Mais:
- l'enfant n'est même pas encore conçu et tu ne peux pas savoir quand naitrait cet enfant même pas encore conçu
- tu ne sais pas s'ils ne changeront pas d'avis au profit d'un congés parental partiel ou à 100% et là encore l'engagement ne va pas changer grand chose
- si c'est leur 2 eme enfant et que leur 1er enfant a moins de 6 ans, même s'il est rentré à l'école, aucune loi ne les empecherait de continuer à te payer et te déclarer sous le nom du 1er enfant en attendant l'accueil du second. Si le 2eme est né, *quelque soit son âge*, les PE auront le droit de commencer à te payer et te déclarer au nom de ce bébé même s'ils ne te le confient pas encore, ce serait de l'absence pour convenance du Parent et certains parents confient leur bébé dès 1 mois par exemple. Ce n'est donc pas la responsabilité de l'AM que cette déclaration. Etre payée en attendant que l'enfant arrive n'est pas du tout choquant. Fiscallement ce n'est par contre pas très interessant car tu ne pourras pas faire d'abattement sur ces sommes mais si c'est une ARE en attendant tu ne fais pas d'abattement non plus. J'ai une Amie en region parisienne qui a commencer à payer et déclarer son AM dès septembre même si elle n'a commencé l'accueil effectif qu'en novembre, ma filleule était née et mon Amie a trouvé parfaitement normal de payer l'AM pour qu'elle continue de lui reserver la place, pourquoi devrait elle attendre pour etre payée m'a t elle dit. Ca se tient. 

Mais tu vois que pour moi, il est trop tôt pour s'engager à bloquer une place que ce soit pour un couple ou un autre.
Fais les patienter. C'est mon conseil.
Si tu as peur de louper une occasion qui ne se présenterait plus alors engage toi avec la famille dont le bébé est déjà né mais rien ne les empecherait de changer d'avis quand même...


----------

